# EBC Red stuff vs Ferodo DS Performance



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

Hi, I've just changed my ebc red stuff pads by ferodo ds performance (not DS2500), and realized there is much more brake bite, I havent tested much because are new and I'm in 'break-in', I don't want burn them 

I've an Audi S3 (the same brakes as R32 MkV but with a bit more disipation area in caliper), the Galfer OEM pads were producing some grooves on disc, then I put red stuff but initial brake bit and overall performance with cold brakes was poor. Also saw tiny grooves. But hot were very good.

What I should expect from the Ferodo DS Performance (FDS1765) pads? worse performance when hot? the same?

tell me your experiences 
Thanks


----------

